# Isles of Scilly with a MH ... possible ?



## satco (Jan 21, 2012)

is there any possibility to travel the Isles of Scilly with a MH ?
I tried to find a ferry ? , but failed ...

looking forward to helpful answers. thanks
Jan


----------



## acctutor (Oct 3, 2009)

Hi,

Please do not take this a definitive answer. We live in Cornwall and I believe the Scillonian ferry has to load and unload any vehicles by hoist, so that might be the main problem.

There is an old tank landing craft (Gry maritha - sorry if the spelling is wrong - I have only heard in on the IOS port reports), which takes cargo on a weekly basis, it MIGHT take your vehicle, but that is all I can suggest.

Regards

Bill & Patsy


----------



## flyinghigh (Dec 10, 2012)

It would be a total waist of money to take a motorhome to the Scillies, St Mary's you can walk around in a couple of hours and the other islands are smaller with very few roads, the boats between the islands certainly cannot take a Motorhome so you would only be driving on St Mary's,
On the upside it's still a beautiful place to visit and well worth travelling too, I have been three times in my small aircraft and hoping to go again next year,






Above is a video of me leaving St Mary's and as you can see it's a collection of small islands so not conducive to touring,


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Agree totally that it would not be worth the cost and hassle, the number of roads on St Mary's is tiny as are the roads themselves, you could not drive a MH around - there are no caravans there, only tents for the same reason, and of course St Mary's is only one small island in the chain - Tresco, Bryher, St Martins and so on would all be totally inaccessible with a MH - camping would be hard work carrying things!

I have been to the Isles of Silly several times and would strongly support that they are worth going to, but this is one time the MH is NOT suitable, B&B accommodation is the best bet IMO. There are some great meals in the local pub (note THE local pub....), but take walking boots as they are needed.

The sea is cold though as it is 30 miles offshore (I used to visit for diving purposes as there are some superb dives around there including the Torrey Canyon - sunk in 1967 and bombed by the Fleet Air Arm to try to remove the excessive amount of crude oil - a most eerie dive as the area was totally dead, no life at all due to the oil and the detergent, even 20 years later.....






Go by air, or the Scillonian, and enjoy the trip, Tresco had a superb hotel but I believe it no longer exists and has been converted into time-share cottages, you can stay on Tresco at the New Inn (pub).

If you want real seclusion and luxury the Hell Bay Hotel on Bryher may well fit the bill....

Hell Bay Hotel

Enjoy...... from £130 per night to £269 per person to include a 3 course dinner....

Dave


----------



## satco (Jan 21, 2012)

thanks for your kind and helpful answers. I`d rather should travel with a sailing boat 
instead of using the "old camel" (my MH) . 

Jan


----------

